# Do you wear jeans ?



## Wren (Mar 30, 2019)

I’ve just seen a topic on another site where a member claims jeans are ‘inappropriate’  after the age of 35 !! 

I don’t wear them all the time,  but I love my jeans and will carry on wearing them if I live to be 100

What do you think ?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2019)

:lofl: Of course I wear jeans and will continue to wear them. 
It was probably said by the same people who state that people shouldn’t have long hair after 30:tapfoot:
:crying:


----------



## Laurie (Mar 30, 2019)

Only in the house, never beyond the gate (what you would call the yard I think).


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2019)

Yup, from the cradle to the grave.

If they are good enough for SNL ...layful:nthego:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2019)

Oooh are you kidding?... yes of course...... I have a whole chest of drawers just with jeans in them..


----------



## Ronni (Mar 30, 2019)

Are you kidding????j

Jeans are my wardrobe staple, my go-to for casual outings pretty much before any other choice.  Now, granted, part of that is because I am not a dress person. Oh, I have them....cocktail dresses, sun dresses, maxi dresses etc, but my first choice is ALWAYS pants/jeans.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 30, 2019)

Do I wear jeans? Only when I'm awake. LOL! Pretty much every day.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 30, 2019)

Actually, believe it or not, I did read an article some years ago about really upper-class ladies that would tell anyone that jeans aren't appropriate for "ladies" to wear. And, I would suppose that there are ladies out there that would say "I don't have jeans at all". For some ladies, jeans are too "manly" looking. 

Both wife and I wear jeans and shorts, depending on the weather and where we are going. Here we go with a brand name again, but the only brand of jeans I wear is Wrangler Cowboy Cut.


----------



## Snowbound (Mar 30, 2019)

I will never give up my jeans!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 30, 2019)

Jeans, Levis, Wranglers

Work pants
Casual wear
Higher function wear (but only the newer ones) with a sport coat and pocket Tee

Sorta married to Wrangler regular cut at present
Good price
Great fit


Summer is cargo shorts only, no shirt, short socks


Can’t wait


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, believe it or not, I did read an article some years ago about really upper-class ladies that would tell anyone that jeans aren't appropriate for "ladies" to wear. And, I would suppose that there are ladies out there that would say "I don't have jeans at all". *For some ladies, jeans are too "manly" looking. *




Only if they're wearing mens jeans...

Ladies jeans are tailored in a different way to mens'...


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 30, 2019)

I wear jeans.
Also wear shorts in summer.
Wear sweats if it's really cold.

Don't give a rip if someone thinks it's inappropriate.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 30, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Only if they're wearing mens jeans...
> 
> Ladies jeans are tailored in a different way to mens'...



Well, not to burst anyone's bubble, but I wear men's jeans sometimes.  There's a style of jeans called The Boyfriend Jean, a bit more loose than the regular skinny jeans, and cut differently than straight jeans. 

I'm tall, and still relatively slender, and I can wear that style.  But I hate to pay the price for those jeans...women's jeans are EXPENSIVE!  and I've solved that particular problem by just wearing Ron's jeans!  They're cut a bit differently than a similar women's style, and I fill them out a bit more   but they work just fine!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 30, 2019)

I wish I could still wear jeans, I LOVE jeans.  But I can't.  They are too tight on my knees.  I even tried one size larger than I wear, but still too tight on the knees and make them hurt terribly.  I wear sweats in winter, shorts in summer, and the occasional "dress" pant.  Rarely a dress, and if necessary, a long dress.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm wearing cut down jeans today...it's really warm and we've been working in the garden....


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2019)

No jeans over 35???  I guess everyone deserves to voice their own opinions on things. ld:  I grew up wearing jeans, not every day but very often, still wear them and will continue for the rest of my life as long as I'm able to dress myself and go out, not bedridden in a nursing home.  Nothing at all wrong with jeans, some folks tend to be so judgemental.


----------



## Wren (Mar 30, 2019)

Great answers everybody and all in favour of jeans for the over 35’s !


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2019)

yeaaaah !!!!....and even when your jeans are knackered...you can still put them to good uses


----------



## Manatee (Mar 30, 2019)

For 6 months of the year I wear shorts.
I have been moving away from jeans to cargo pants.  I like the extra pockets. I am 85
None of my jeans are blue, they are tan, khaki or black.
What I fail to understand is "ragpicker jeans" favored by some folks who are old enough to know better.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2019)

Being short, I have always had great difficulty getting good-fitting jeans/pants. I generally wear leggings .. but not the skin-tight type.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Being short, I have always had great difficulty getting good-fitting jeans/pants. I generally wear leggings .. but not the skin-tight type.



I'm short too Pinky, I don't have any probs with getting good fitting Jeans.. I have leggings, but I don't wear them too often because I like to have pockets... 

I was wearing cropped leggings yesterday  and it was irritating me to have to scramble around in my bag every time the phone rang or I need a little bit of change..


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 30, 2019)

I wear whatever I want, including jeans.   My husband has been wearing Levis 501s since the 70's.   He still looks great in them.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 30, 2019)

85% of the time I'm in clothes, I'm in jeans.


----------



## Dolly (Mar 30, 2019)

Yes I do, but these days they have to have an elasticated waist band. It's many years since I was a size 12 UK


----------



## Dolly (Mar 30, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> yeaaaah !!!!....and even when your jeans are knackered...you can still put them to good uses


Looks like the local pub darts team on the way home from their summer jolly got taken short Holly


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 30, 2019)

I own one pair -and I recently managed to put my foot through the knee!So I reckon I am now in fashion!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 30, 2019)

In my heart I still regard them as some sort of working apparel for the labouring classes!


----------



## Leslie (Mar 30, 2019)

Yes I wear jeans most of the time


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2019)

Laurie said:


> In my heart I still regard them as some sort of working apparel for the labouring classes!



LOL...you're such a snob!!! .. pulling your leg of course..but I do know people of my fathers age who all thought the same thing..


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2019)

I wear   Wrangler  or some other  brand.  I'm  NOT  buying  "Levis"  just    for the  name !


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2019)

Of course, I wear them very often. Since women rarely wear skirts any more, we wear pants pretty much all the time, jeans are just another style of pants.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Well, not to burst anyone's bubble, but I wear men's jeans sometimes.  There's a style of jeans called The Boyfriend Jean, a bit more loose than the regular skinny jeans, and cut differently than straight jeans.
> 
> I'm tall, and still relatively slender, and I can wear that style.  But I hate to pay the price for those jeans...women's jeans are EXPENSIVE!  and I've solved that particular problem by just wearing Ron's jeans!  They're cut a bit differently than a similar women's style, and I fill them out a bit more   but they work just fine!


How tall are you and what size? Just curious. My husband wears Costco brand jeans. He pays $18 for them.
I don’t fit well into men’s jeans cause I have a long torso and find men’s jeans far too uncomfortable. 
Womens jeans definitely fit differently. Thank goodness.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Well, not to burst anyone's bubble, but I wear men's jeans sometimes.



I always wear men's jeans, I'm considered to be 'apple' shaped instead of pear, etc.  My waste is wide and I have narrow hips and thighs, so the men's work for me, more comfortable for sure.



Manatee said:


> I have been moving away from jeans to cargo pants.  I like the extra pockets. I am 85
> 
> What I fail to understand is "ragpicker jeans" favored by some folks who are old enough to know better.



Even though I'm a woman, I've been moving away from jeans too and wearing mostly cargo pants.  I don't use a handbag or purse, my wallet goes in my back pocket like a man.  I also have extra things I put in the cargo pockets like pepper spray, poo bags for the dog, cell phone, tissues, keys, etc.

I've worn my jeans in the past to the point where they were showing wear and have no problem with that, but I wouldn't purchase a new pair of jeans that had holes or tears in them from the manufacturer.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 30, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Only if they're wearing mens jeans...
> 
> Ladies jeans are tailored in a different way to mens'...



Yes. And they look a lot better on women than the ones men wear.

There is a song by Johny Cash and the lyrics are "And he's over forty and still wearing jeans".

I find jeans are too stiff for casual wear.  It's funny.  When I was a teen and working construction I used to wear jeans to work and when I came home changed to regular slacks.

Now the younger generation does the opposite.  The go to work in regular slacks and come home and change to jeans.

My how times have changed.

Do you remember?  Are you old enough?  We used to call them DUNGAREES.  They were basically work pants.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Do you remember?  Are you old enough?  We used to call them DUNGAREES.  They were basically work pants.



Yes, we used to call them dungarees too, I think the first brand I bought as a teenager was Wranglers, now I stick with Levis.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 30, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yes, we used to call them dungarees too, I think the first brand I bought as a teenager was Wranglers, now I stick with Levis.



I'm not sure but I think I remember a song called Dungaree Doll.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2019)

Your remember right Camper...


----------



## Linda (Mar 30, 2019)

I wear jeans most of the time.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 30, 2019)

Laurie said:


> In my heart I still regard them as some sort of working apparel for the labouring classes!



Tell me you're joking, here. Otherwise, from what year, in the past, did your time machine deliver you?


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 30, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Tell me you're joking, here. Otherwise, from what year, in the past, did your time machine deliver you?



The 1950's. Construction workers.  Denim jeans were designed for Cowboys because of the wear factor. Patched holes. Now they tear them on purpose.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 30, 2019)

Yes I wear jeans, when I can get into them.  lol  Been able to get into them lately, too, happy to say.


----------



## win231 (Mar 31, 2019)

I rarely wear anything but jeans.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 31, 2019)

Living in Texas if one is caught not wearing jeans they are deported to Sissyland.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> I wear jeans.
> Also wear shorts in summer.
> Wear sweats if it's really cold.
> 
> Don't give a rip if someone thinks it's inappropriate.



Me, too.  If they don't like it they can look somewhere else.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 31, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...you're such a snob!!! .. pulling your leg of course..but I do know people of my fathers age who all thought the same thing..




No, no, no!  A snob is someone who thinks they are superior  and looks down on the lower orders.

While I am superior, I know the lower orders are very necessary to my comfort!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2019)

Yep. You’re a definite snob but I already knew that. :yes:


----------



## Ferocious (Mar 31, 2019)

*Do you wear jeans?*

I prefer to wear my own, but if Jean takes hers off......I might give them a try......


----------



## DaveA (Mar 31, 2019)

When I was a kid in the late '30's, I don't even recall jeans(or dungarees).  We had overalls, similar to workmen with the bib and straps over the shoulders. It was only during or after WWII that jeans appeared,  and then it was an embarrassment for kids to be caught in overalls.  Working men still wore them but for kids it was a styling "faux pas".  I can't speak for cowboys as that was a part of the country that I never lived in.


----------



## jujube (Mar 31, 2019)

Too old to wear jeans?  Blasphemy!  They'll get my jeans when the undertaker pries them off my cold, dead legs...…..


----------



## Seeker (Mar 31, 2019)

win231 said:


> I rarely wear anything but jeans.




Same here but I wear a shirt with mine......:hatlaugh:


----------



## Ruchan (Oct 15, 2019)

I love jeans. I really like this casual wear, it’s really comfortable in jeans, because it’s great clothes to go out for a walk in the forest or to work in the garden. I know that there are different models of jeans, so you just need to choose what suits your figure and what suits your age. I recently found this article https://stylejeanswear.com/straight-vs-skinny-jeans-womens/  on the Internet and noticed how few of my peers I see in jeans, although this isn't only youth clothes. I know that many of my peers have good figures and I believe that they can emphasize this with the help of clothes.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

I wear straight leg jeans almost every day if it's not hot and I've got shorts on . Sometimes I wear leggings with boots.

I've got straight leg jeans on now!!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Sure, I wear jeans and any other kind of pants!

What I wear a lot less often is skirts, or dresses.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2019)

mostly always.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 15, 2019)

Yes and always will regardless of age.


----------



## gennie (Oct 15, 2019)

Sure, the stretchy kind if it's cool enough.  South central Florida only has a few months of cool.  Generally it's shorts at home, cotton slacks if out.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2019)

Yes, during cold weather.  Otherwise I'm mostly in skorts and tee shirts.


----------



## Wren (Oct 15, 2019)

I found a nice white pair for the summer and currently wearing black


----------



## Knight (Oct 15, 2019)

Very concerned about style & appropriate wardrobe. So only wear jeans on days that end in Y


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2019)

I wear jean shorts at home every day; capri length jeans going out in warmer weather; and full length jeans in cooler weather.


----------



## toffee (Oct 15, 2019)

love my jeans ripped some of em' live mainly in them - casual look is me' jeans and low boots here I come -


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2019)

Wren said:


> I’ve just seen a topic on another site where *a member claims jeans are ‘inappropriate*’  after the age of 35 !!
> 
> I don’t wear them all the time,  but I love my jeans and will carry on wearing them if I live to be 100
> 
> What do you think ?



So some random person on the internet has the opinion that jeans after age 35 are inappropriate.  Why do you care?


----------



## Pecos (Oct 15, 2019)

I have a couple of pairs of jeans, but for every day that I spend in jeans I will spend 6 or 7 in Khakis, ….. like any good Navy man.
Khakis just seem to be more comfortable.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 15, 2019)

Yes, I wear jeans - around the apt., out food shopping; but not
for any social events here at the residence.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Oct 15, 2019)

Ladies, do any of you remember when “dungarees” zipped up the side ... the left side ... and I am left-handed.
I own 3 pairs of Costco cargos (cargoes?) with zip-off legs, size fat, fatter, and oh, gawd.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 15, 2019)

I don't wear jeans too much nowadays; sometimes in the winter. I find them to constraining and prefer soft brushed cotton and cargos. I also would never wear the stressed (ripped) jeans - I am too old for that.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 15, 2019)

IrisSenior said:


> I don't wear jeans too much nowadays; sometimes in the winter. I find them to constraining and prefer soft brushed cotton and cargos. I also would never wear the stressed (ripped) jeans - I am too old for that.




I don't wear the ripped ones, either.  I don't think ripped jeans are attractive -- not offense to anyone who does, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Wren (Oct 15, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> So some random person on the internet has the opinion that jeans after age 35 are inappropriate.  Why do you care?



Why has it taken you 7 months to ask ?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2019)

Wren said:


> Why has it taken you 7 months to ask ?


Is that relevant? I had a few other things to do.
Was there a specific time frame limitation? 

But never mind.


----------



## toffee (Oct 16, 2019)

yes all the time' like casual gear --- jeans /low boots ...


----------



## Wren (Oct 16, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Is that relevant? I had a few other things to do.
> Was there a specific time frame limitation?
> 
> But never mind.
> [/QUOTE



I don’t mind in the slightest,  it just seemed an odd question  after 62 replies to the original post, one of them yours on 30 March...


----------



## Trade (Oct 16, 2019)

That's almost all I wear when I'm outside of the house. At at least 2/3 of the time it's jean shorts.  When it's cold I'll go with long jeans.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 16, 2019)

If not for jeans, I'd be bopping around in public with only my unders and a shirt!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

You can even wear them to bed ...


----------



## Wren (Oct 16, 2019)

They even have a ‘luxurious brushed interior’ !


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2019)

I do remember when they were called dungarees. They were mostly worn by teenagers. We rolled up the pants legs, as they were always too long. (Wish I could do that with all my pants now.)


----------



## Lochkelly (Oct 16, 2019)

I still wear jeans often, when appropriate.  Mostly it's leggings because they are more comfortable until I loose weight to fit in my jeans better!  As for ripped jeans, I just can't reconcile myself to paying our hard-earned money for torn up clothing.  Even my kids... if they want ripped jeans, they buy them with their own money.  Aren't I an ogre?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 16, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I do remember when they were called dungarees. They were mostly worn by teenagers. We rolled up the pants legs, as they were always too long. (Wish I could do that with all my pants now.)


I remember that they were called dungarees, too, and think that started with the navy. It's one of those words that turned into something more "up to date" like davenport to couch to sofa.


----------



## Wren (Oct 16, 2019)

I’m not  keen on the ripped jeans personally, but they’re certainly popular, I wouldn’t be paying a fortune for them though,  just get the scissors out


----------



## peppermint (Oct 16, 2019)

I love my Jeans.....


----------



## Llynn (Oct 16, 2019)

I have worn jeans my entire life. Although there are no photos to prove it, I suspect my diapers were denim. I do, however, have first day of school year photos showing me in new garb including stiff indigo jeans with eight inch rolled up cuffs. It required nine months of combined fabric shrinkage and physical growth to bring those cuffs to where they should be. The typical school term was also long enough to turn the Jean fabric from stiff and abrasive sanding cloth to a texture that could be worn against the skin without pain. I also remember that during the indigo Jean break in period getting caught in a rainstorm engendered a risk of having everything below the waist (tighty whitey undies and your natural born hide included) dyed blue.


----------



## charry (Oct 16, 2019)

I wear nothing else, but my jeans ....i can even still get into my levis from the 70s......
black, blue , grey etc ...


----------



## charry (Oct 16, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Is that relevant? I had a few other things to do.
> Was there a specific time frame limitation?
> 
> But never mind.





yes , def  a time frame apple....     it was pedal pushers then, now its long skinny jeans now. .....
which do you prefer ...? ....


----------



## Manatee (Oct 16, 2019)

When I was in the Navy they were called dungarees.  Now the sailors wear army suits.


----------



## Repondering (Oct 16, 2019)

I have different 'classes' of jeans:  loose fitting carpenter jeans with a tool pocket for around the property; conventional straight leg Levis for going into town; slim cut, un-faded  Wranglers for a bit more presentable occasions and khaki jeans for occasions when blue denim might be too casual.
And in my mid west part of the USA, age has no relevance whatever in whether one wears jeans.....we're a rural region.


----------



## Trade (Oct 17, 2019)

Olivia said:


> I wear jean shorts at home every day;



And you look really good in them too!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

Wren said:


> I’ve just seen a topic on another site where a member claims jeans are ‘inappropriate’  after the age of 35 !!
> 
> I don’t wear them all the time,  but I love my jeans and will carry on wearing them if I live to be 100
> 
> What do you think ?


That's a load of bull. LOL
I wear jeans but I don't go out much.
What did that person say we old farts were supposed to be wearing? Double knit pants?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2020)

Dolly said:


> Yes I do, but these days they have to have an elasticated waist band. It's many years since I was a size 12 UK


Three cheers for elastic-waist pants!


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm short and petite, I love wearing skinny jeans with my favorite sneakers. I've always maintained my weight, I can still wear Levis I had in my 30s.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> That's a load of bull. LOL
> I wear jeans but I don't go out much.
> What did that person say we old farts were supposed to be wearing? Double knit pants?


Maybe the same individual who came up with dropping hemlines an inch each year after age 40, only wear short hair, etc.  
Nope, I have no interest in dressing like Edith Bunker!!!!  
Jeans only-  although some are corduroy, khaki, etc.


----------



## Mahatma (Jun 16, 2020)

i have several pairs of jeans, but much prefer trackie bottoms, i also have suit pants, i also remember when jeans were work-wear, and dungarees over here are generally worn over a pair of pants as they are certainly for work...


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2020)

I don't see people wearing jeans that much anymore. Leggings appear more popular with women, and narrow-leg pants seem popular with younger men. Perhaps because denim is a dense fabric. Occasionally, I see someone with the torn jeans.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 16, 2020)

Mother's had the strange idea of sending their kids to school (1st-3rd graders)
to school in shorts-weather permitting.
'So cute.'
Once we graduated to long pants-always bluejeans, we never worn anything else.

Levis sir, Levis-
Sears produced Wranglers, one dollar cheaper
Levis Sir, Levis
Once Levis were obtained, they were never given up...

Never, never wear shorts, or  those indecisive Cargo Shorts-long pants only

The only way their going to get me out of my long pants, always Levis is when the undertaker pulls them off.
'Levis sir, levis.'


----------



## Gaer (Jun 16, 2020)

Yes, since I was a small child.  LOVE levies! But then I grew up in Montana so it's part of my skin!  I love leggings too though!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

I finally started wearing leggings for comfort. I like to buy large blouses to top them with.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 16, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I don't wear the ripped ones, either.  I don't think ripped jeans are attractive -- not offense to anyone who does, that's just my opinion.


Those are called "rag-picker" jeans.


----------



## jujube (Jun 16, 2020)

Re: dungarees.  The word comes from the sturdy cotton material of which the first jeans were made, "dungri" from India.   Along with the dungarees, came bandannas, made from a distinctive cotton print from Bandhanni, also in India.  

We have India to thank for quintessential Western wear.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 16, 2020)

Of course not!!! Ladies of a certain  age should be properly dressed, like ladies. Not wanton hussies.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 16, 2020)

Here in the silicon valley jeans are almost the corporate uniform.  I usually wear them with a casual dress shirt when I go into work.  Most of the other folks do that or wear them with a t-shirt or other casual shirt.  A lot of the women at work wear jeans as well.

When I'm around the house or doing other things I'll wear shorts if it's warm or hot outside and jeans pretty much the rest of the time.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Yes, since I was a small child.  LOVE levies! But then I grew up in Montana so it's part of my skin!  I love leggings too though!



Love both also,   when weather permits ... as in 'cooler' weather.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 25, 2020)

My sister who is a bit older than me (I'm 73) does not believe in wearing jeans. But she will wear nicely decorated (usually with some bling) when she's entertaining at home. She will wear jean skirts other than at home though. I see no problem with wearing jeans as long as they are neat and clean. I love Chic pull on jeans because they are comfortable and don't have back pockets (which to me makes big butts look even bigger). If I'm going somewhere I wear my "good jeans" and they have to be creased. I have other jeans for going down to the laundry room or cleaning the patio, I don't bother to crease those.


----------



## gordino (Jun 25, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I wish I could still wear jeans, I LOVE jeans.  But I can't.  They are too tight on my knees.  I even tried one size larger than I wear, but still too tight on the knees and make them hurt terribly.  I wear sweats in winter, shorts in summer, and the occasional "dress" pant.  Rarely a dress, and if necessary, a long dress.


You could cut out the area around the knees, and wear them hippy fashion.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 25, 2020)

gordino said:


> You could cut out the area around the knees, and wear them hippy fashion.


No.  I keep my knees covered at all times.  Like my butt, there are just some things people can not unsee.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 26, 2020)

Yes,, what else  can you wear daily that  takes time to wear out?Wore jean as a kid   for horse back ridding.
Wear them around the house & out & about.

For ATV ridding  men's jeans are heavier weight,,  protects   legs.

Have different  colored ones  for 'dress' paired with  pretty tops.

To be honest I own m  2 skirts & NO dresses.


----------



## Lynk (Jun 26, 2020)

I wear jeans for everyday.  I wear them most places I go.  I do not look good in a dress.  For places like Church and other places I wear nice pants.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'm short too Pinky, I don't have any probs with getting good fitting Jeans.. I have leggings, but I don't wear them too often because I like to have pockets...
> 
> I was wearing cropped leggings yesterday  and it was irritating me to have to scramble around in my bag every time the phone rang or I need a little bit of change..


I'm of the smaller stature also ☺ and although I can get jeans to fit around the body, it is the length that is always the problem. In fact I have a lot of problems with the length of clothing given my size. I love my jeans and if you feel comfortable in them there is no age limit. I do find the fashion for jeans nowadays with all the rips in them quite amusing.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I'm of the smaller stature also ☺ and although I can get jeans to fit around the body, it is the length that is always the problem. In fact I have a lot of problems with the length of clothing given my size. I love my jeans and if you feel comfortable in them there is no age limit. I do find the fashion for jeans nowadays with all the rips in them quite amusing.


@Treacle..BonMarche is the place to get short length jeans I, I never buy anything else from there but I find they're the only ones who do shorter than 30 inch length and are a good fit ... ..I almost always get mine from there, and once you know the style you like , you can buy them online...

https://www.bonmarche.co.uk/womens/clothing/jeans/


----------



## Treacle (Jun 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> @Treacle..BonMarche is the place to get short length jeans I, I never buy anything else from there but I find they're the only ones who do shorter than 30 inch length and are a good fit ... ..I almost always get mine from there, and once you know the style you like , you can buy them online...
> 
> https://www.bonmarche.co.uk/womens/clothing/jeans/


Thanks hollydolly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

Oops I meant I never buy anything from there ''other than jeans''


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 26, 2020)

Wren said:


> I’ve just seen a topic on another site where a member claims jeans are ‘inappropriate’  after the age of 35 !!
> 
> I don’t wear them all the time,  but I love my jeans and will carry on wearing them if I live to be 100
> 
> What do you think ?


I think they look great on women of all ages.

I don't think the same for men.  

Personally I need slacks and pants that are 100% cotton or close to it for comfort.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Oops I meant I never buy anything from there ''other than jeans''


Understood  ☺


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm still rocking those shorts cut from old Levis - Does that count?


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes I still wear jeans at the age of 67, I do though prefer the stretch jeans with thinner like legs.
I also prefer the same jeans with stretch waist bands.  I like how they feel and are practical and
functional.  My dressier pants are for other things lol.


----------



## chic (Jul 5, 2020)

Yup. In cooler temps, I sure do love jeans in all colors.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

This is a very recent picture of my legs in jeans ...


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2020)

gordino said:


> You could cut out the area around the knees, and wear them hippy fashion.


Or, instead, rip the knees out and they'd look like the modern style that costs too much
https://www.fashionnova.com/collect...-just-a-look-boyfriend-jeans-medium-blue-wash

https://thefashiontag.com/knee-cut-jeans-why-were-all-obsessed-with-them/


----------

